# What is best for "Field" use, a Multisensor ABC watch or a traditional Analog Field Watch?



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is a question which I'm guessing will have people in both sides of the fence. If you were to spend sometime out in the bush, what kind of watch do you think would be preferable to have? would you like to have something digital like the multi sensor Suunto X-lander and Nike Oregon, or would you prefer something analog like an Seiko contra, a timex expedition or a Hamilton khaki?

Please post pictures showing your preference and explain the reasons for your choice.


----------



## allanvalle (Oct 13, 2006)

I personally prefer the Protrek line for any outdoor adrenaline-pumping endeavor. Tough solar is the way to go. I went on a weeklong camping/hiking trek in the mountains of Baguio, Philippines, with a Nike Oregon Lance Armtrong edition watch and the battery failed on me due to the pusher for the light getting jammed with dirt and the bat. was dead on only my 2nd day of the trek. That's why I prefer the Protrek line with tough solar and auto el, such a perfect combo.

Here are my black titans: PRW-1100 & 1500.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

I wear the the Uber watch.. the Suunto X9mi









Not Only Does it Have ABC, but also GPS..


----------



## mansrow (Feb 6, 2008)

ejunge said:


> I wear the the Uber watch.. the Suunto X9mi
> 
> Not Only Does it Have ABC, but also GPS..


GPS ???? that is pretty high-tech.
mind showing some GPS function. never seen it before :-!


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

In either case no watch should be a substitute for a compass, a *good* map and the proper knowledge to use them properly.

hat being said I have used both and they both do an adequate job in the time department with the added fun of some info from the ABC watches.

If it were a truely fecal matter in the fan situation I guess the ABC would be more helpful than not so long as it is properly calibrated in good battery standing.

I still stress learned skills, not toys will keep you alive in the bush. Happy Trails:-!

All the best, 
Jason


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Sage advice Jason, and very true.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

ejunge said:


> Not Only Does it Have ABC, but also GPS..


How does the GPS work on this thing? As I understand it, that particular feature is a real battery killer. how does Suunto get around the power issues?


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

> how does Suunto get around the power issues?


It is rechargable. There are even companies you can purchase solar cells that allow for charging in the field.

It is a great watch and certainly on my short list.:-!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a good question and I have thought about it more than once. Sometimes I think I would prefer one of my Suunto's or even my Timex/Maratac. But, I still lean towards this:










I know it's mechanical, I know it's a solar compass, and I also know I can count on it as it is the best running of all my Seiko 7Sxx watches and darn tough.

Can I take two? 

Also, when I am camping/hiking I always have at least one regular old compass on me.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

Casio, Suunto and similar types for field use. When you get dirt and mud on them as compared to your Hamilton Khaki, Vostok Europe Expedition and similar types of watches, you won't feel as bad or sad because you know the former can really take it.


----------



## hbk_99 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've had several pathfinders and suunto watches and always carry a gps just in case but wen compared for more precision the suunto watch takes the cake but if you're like me and have a rough way of having fun the go for a pathfinder or g-shock abc well that's my 2cents  unless someone knos a brand that has both a precise abc and tough as g-shock?


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

I use both, and during the day I prefer an ABC, but I don't like them at night, having to push the button or tilt them just right to get it to light up - I prefer the lume on a my analog dive watch -


----------

